# 9 Step Manual Switch (Mount Washington Cog Railroad)



## SpikeCollector06 (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure how interested you guys are in railways but if you are!!!!!!!! Allow me to show you one of the most complex switches in the world. It's truly a site to see. I had the luxury of actually seeing this in person (but the video shown was not by me).

Sometimes it's hard to believe all the track in the world was manually laid by hand.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82382782/

Someone had to do it! (and I'm glad they did )

Anyways. I hope posting non model train videos here is ok. I'm new here. Hopefully I will be able to upload some videos of my sets soon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SpikeCollector06 said:


> Not sure how interested you guys are in railways but if you are!!!!!!!! Allow me to show you one of the most complex switches in the world. It's truly a site to see. I had the luxury of actually seeing this in person (but the video shown was not by me).
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to believe all the track in the world was manually laid by hand.
> 
> ...




What do you mean??
That is a form of a rail road.

Welcome to the site, post away.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen that video, it may have been posted before. In any case, we have no problem with real RR pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've ridden the Mt. Wash Cog several times with my family ... fabulous fun, always! It's a chug going up, and a constant game of "playing the break" going down. Highly recommended outing for anyone in the area (NH).

TJ


----------

